

The Long Fail: Web 2.0's Faith Meets the Facts - twampss
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/11/18/tom_slee_long_tail/

======
DenisM
Harvard Business Review had a less emotionally loaded article with lots of
factual research and the same conclusion - long tail is a myth.

------
elai
"biting the hand"

